

Is QWiki just reading Wikipedia w/ Animoto-style presentations? - rwaliany

I looked at the demo video on http://www.qwiki.com/ and was impressed by their rendition of "Alvin and the Chipmunks" and "Chris Sacca." However, it turns out that both were verbatim from wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alvin_and_the_Chipmunks and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Sacca
======
Detrus
So? It gets information from curated sources. The important part is how it
reads and displays the information. That's their "experience."

The computer voice they have sounds pretty natural, is that part of the OS or
part of their service?

~~~
rwaliany
That's fine, but the demo seems to only show one source? I think it's a nice
mash-up, but it is nothing compared to the previous winners.

You can also download that voice from the internet or use Google.

